# Dragonfly boatworks Marsh Hen



## oysterbreath

So who's got the good on this new little skiff from Dragonfly?


----------



## disporks

Dangit I gotta finish my boat!


----------



## disporks

14 feet long
48" wide
Draft- wet sponge ! really about 3" with 2 people per picture
Fuel- 6 gallon removable tank
gross weight 135 pounds.
Maximum horsepower 15 recommended 9.9
msrp. is $13,000,includes a 9.9 hp Evinrude FOB Vero Beach

With the interest in extreme access to shallow water Dragonfly Boatworks
set out to design a watercraft that would use minimum horsepower and be
able to have a good running surface to cross rough water and still
be a quiet,easily to handle skiff hence the Marsh Hen. Weighing in at
135 pounds and a beam of 48" she can be transported in the back of a pick
up truck or lifted onto a set of SUV racks. With the unique entry which
allows the 
skiff to have the quiet rolled surface there is no reflective area to
cause hull slap. Another unique benefit is the bottom edge of the
transom is also rolled so that a single angler can stern pole from the
bow and still have a stealthy approach.
Powered with a 9.9, which allows her access to many of the inland
waters,she easily planes out with 2 anglers. Customers can also rig her
out with some of the new high output electric motors. The designers at Dragonfly Boatworks had noticed
that alot of mid range sport fishing boats were using inflatables for
tenders but when they got to a destination where they could fish the
inflatable wasn't the easiest boat to pursue fish in shallow water.
Also a removable tire system option allows the boat to be easily moved
around and launched in questionable areas ie. beach, canal banks and once
the Marsh Hen is launched the wheels can be easily removed.
With a combined technology of Dragonfly Boatworks and Dragonfly Paddle
boards , the Marsh Hen is the newest venture into the "extreme" shallow
water fishing market.

That price rediculous


----------



## WhiteDog70810

Pretty, but that price tag is going to have a profound effect considering the target audience. Awesome fit and finish only means so much when you are selling to guys that carry boats in the beds of their trucks.

However, if they are targeting guys who need a little boat with fabulous fit and finish to carry on the deck of their really fabulous big boat without detrimental aesthetic consequences, they may have more success than I would anticipate and I wish them well.

Nate


----------



## PLANKTON7

i would only fish in this boat wearing a tuxedo nice pair of slacks and white gloves at that price.


----------



## disporks

the description mentions the guys that need a boat that will fit in the bed of a truck aaaaand one on the front of their yacht...I say pick one...If I buy a boat at that price to put in the bed of my truck I better have a good reason for a trailer to not be bought for it...oh and the removable tires..


----------



## oysterbreath

Uggg! Yeah, I agree; that price is not appealing for a truck bed boat. Didn't they learn anything from the discontinued Hells bay's Skate?
wee boat + big price tag = poor sales!

It also lacks the sophistication of most big boat fishing tenders that I've seen too so I think it'll be a hard sale.

I met the owner once. Really awesome nice dude.
Good luck Dragonfly!


----------



## Absolut

I was excited about this until I seen the price...wow! There's no way I could justify to myself paying that much for a modified canoe. I'd just put an electronic motor on a yak.

Good luck lifting that thing up to put on a roof rack.

Cut the price down to about 5k and this thing would be awesome!


----------



## Paul_Barnard

That price is just ridiculous. I predict a sales flop.


----------



## [email protected]

Would you have any Grey Poupon? ;D


----------



## DuckNut

For the guys looking to put it in the bed of their truck...it will cost more than their truck.

Plus shipping..... (FOB Vero)


----------



## Dillusion

Someone didnt learn from the HB Skate....


----------



## Shadowcast

Love the concept.....as I did with the HB Skate.....didn't love the price.


----------



## el9surf

Maybe someone that knows these guys can email them this thread as constructive criticism so they can make the necessary adjustments to fit into the market. If there is a market for this boat it would likely start here.


----------



## el9surf

It's a cool idea but a limited market for a skiff that size. It's not priced well for it's intended audience.


----------



## disporks

On another note, their boats and sup's are very nice, I wish I had the disposable income to have a paddleboard along with one of their boats...I think I'm going to be a boat hoarder when I'm older


----------



## Les_Lammers

> Would you have any Grey Poupon? ;D


No, but I have some cheap yellow mustard.


----------



## boat123

Thats a really cool little skiff!! Pretty sure that the majority of the people on this site are not their target audience as some of you have purposed. They have probably figured out how cheap and biased most on here are!


----------



## TomFL

> That price is just ridiculous.  I predict a sales flop.


X10. $13k is ludicrous. 

They speak of improved running surface for rough water performance, yadda yadda but you can't polish a turd. Fit and finish might be great but it's a 14' boat, you're gonna get wet, you're gonna get pounded, and you will be limited to calm conditions. 

This is the very epitome of a niche boat. 

Hopefully the builders have a (very) limited production schedule in mind and aren't counting on sales of this hull to put bread on the table. 

Then again, sell one at that price and I'm sure you're walking away with a hefty profit %age.

-T


----------



## Creek Runner

> Thats a really cool little skiff!! Pretty sure that the majority of the people on this site are not their target audience as some of you have purposed. They have probably figured out how cheap and biased most on here are!


x2 I don't think they are trying to sell thier boat's to 99.9% of the people on this forum. Just like Chittum skiffs, and Egret boats. Don't see many of them in the bragging section.


----------



## Absolut

> Thats a really cool little skiff!! Pretty sure that the majority of the people on this site are not their target audience as some of you have purposed. They have probably figured out how cheap and biased most on here are!
> 
> 
> 
> x2 I don't think they are trying to sell thier boat's to 99.9% of the people on this forum. Just like Chittum skiffs, and Egret boats. Don't see many of them in the bragging section.
Click to expand...

I disagree...there are plenty of people that come to this site who have more then enough money to buy a skiff from any of the above. This is pretty much the go-to forum to find information about micro skiffs on the Internet, and it's often referenced on other sites (it's how I found out about it).

For people with enough money to own and run a big sportfish I don't think they are worried about being able to get into 3" of water. They will hire a guide when they want to go fishing somewhere like that. More then likely though inshore fishing is just not high on their priorities unless it's bonefish, permit, or tarpon on the flats. Will somebody do it...probably, but there just won't be a lot of them.

Do you all in FL see a lot of Dragonfly skiffs out there? I'm not sure how busy their company is to begin with....


----------



## seachas

i'm picking one up, already on order,,why not not throw a little dough their way


----------



## topnative2

one born everyday and ........................


----------



## [email protected]

> Thats a really cool little skiff!! Pretty sure that the majority of the people on this site are not their target audience as some of you have purposed. They have probably figured out how cheap and biased most on here are!



That's a biased statement if I ever saw one!  Cheap and biased?  Value and beauty is in the eye and wallet of the beholder.  While I believe they missed the target with this one, good on you if you like it!
I'd rather put that kind of money towards a Gheenoe or Shadowcast and pocket the rest or add some stuff to the build!


----------



## seachas

> one born everyday and ........................


explain


----------



## topnative2

> 14 feet long
> 48" wide
> Draft- wet sponge ! really about 3" with 2 people per picture
> Fuel- 6 gallon removable tank
> gross weight 135 pounds.
> Maximum horsepower 15 recommended 9.9
> msrp. is $13,000,includes a 9.9 hp Evinrude FOB Vero Beach
> That price rediculous


V.

Specifications from Ankona:
Shadowcast
Length: 16[ch8242]
Beam: 54[ch8243]
Bare Hull Weight: 240lbs
Max HP: 20HP Rated
MSRP: $3950 (Hull only)


That is a ride I will not take anymore [smiley=1-smack-myself.gif]


----------



## WhiteDog70810

"...cheap and biased..."

First, we're human, so we are all biased.

Cheap? Not especially, but I don't to need to spend money because it is piling up around the house and getting in the way. From a cost benefit perspective, a $13k 14' hull (rigged) is well into the realm of diminishing returns.

Dragonfly has a good reputation and this hull looks beautiful. I am sure the quality of this hull is top notch, but it has at least two competitors that also have good reputations that make hulls in the same class that are receiving excellent feedback on this site. One of the key features of the class is economy. A 14' hull that must float on dew simply doesn't present a large enough canvas to add all the bells and whistles necessary to justify high end status and therefore disregard up-front cost... ...plus the main draw of these hulls is the absence of bells and whistles in the first place.

Nate


----------



## Creek Runner

> "...cheap and biased..."
> 
> First, we're human, so we are all biased.
> 
> Cheap?  Not especially, but I don't to need to spend money because it is piling up around the house and getting in the way.  From a cost benefit perspective, a $13k 14' hull (rigged) is well into the realm of diminishing returns.
> 
> Dragonfly has a good reputation and this hull looks beautiful.  I am sure the quality of this hull is top notch, but it has at least two competitors that also have good reputations that make hulls in the same class that are receiving excellent feedback on this site.  One of the key features of the class is economy.  A 14' hull that must float on dew simply doesn't present a large enough canvas to add all the bells and whistles necessary to justify high end status and therefore disregard up-front cost... ...plus the main draw of these hulls is the absence of bells and whistles in the first place.
> 
> Nate



Which are?


----------



## Dillusion

> "...cheap and biased..."
> 
> First, we're human, so we are all biased.
> 
> Cheap?  Not especially, but I don't to need to spend money because it is piling up around the house and getting in the way.  From a cost benefit perspective, a $13k 14' hull (rigged) is well into the realm of diminishing returns.
> 
> Dragonfly has a good reputation and this hull looks beautiful.  I am sure the quality of this hull is top notch, but it has at least two competitors that also have good reputations that make hulls in the same class that are receiving excellent feedback on this site.  One of the key features of the class is economy.  A 14' hull that must float on dew simply doesn't present a large enough canvas to add all the bells and whistles necessary to justify high end status and therefore disregard up-front cost... ...plus the main draw of these hulls is the absence of bells and whistles in the first place.
> 
> Nate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which are?
Click to expand...

Gladesmen, any used skate's (not really competition), gheenoe NMZ


----------



## AfterHours2

Quality skiff= quality price tag. Pretty sure this skiff was not designed to compete with your average Gheenoe. If you can't afford it, then look elsewhere. There are plenty of mediocre price and quality builders out there in the same size range. Go with them if you don't have the dough. However, put them side by side and I'm sure the difference will be apparent...


----------



## seachas

> Quality skiff= quality price tag. Pretty sure this skiff was not designed to compete with your average Gheenoe. If you can't afford it, then look elsewhere. There are plenty of mediocre price and quality builders out there in the same size range. Go with them if you don't have the dough. However, put them side by side and I'm sure the difference will be apparent...


yeah boooooy!!!


----------



## paint it black

Quick Poll...


How many Venganza 13's have been sold? What about HB Skate's? 
This will follow the same path. If HB can't pull this off, I don't see DragonFly Succeeding...... If they do, more power to them. They build a nice skiff. 

I have never seen a DragonFly boat out on the water............


----------



## seachas

those who can BUY,,those who cant whine that it cost to much


----------



## DuckNut

> I have never seen a DragonFly boat out on the water


Fixed it for you PIB

I personally don't think they will focus alot of energy on this one. Rather have it available as a custom order build. It can probably be built in a weekend and then hoist the mold up in the rafters until the next order.

It is a sharp little skiff and I hope they can sell a few.


----------



## AfterHours2

I'm sure that they will probably sell a few but never flood the market. It's going to be a limited sales rig for sure. Another thing to take in to consideration, HB has been making/selling rigs for a while now and are very successful at what they do. Nothing different here, except Dragon is actually at an affordable level. Affordable to one is not the same to another. But normally, those who have to brag are the ones who don't have two nickels to rub... :


----------



## Sheremeta

> I'm sure that they will probably sell a few but never flood the market. It's going to be a limited sales rig for sure. Another thing to take in to consideration, HB has been making/selling rigs for a while now and are very successful at what they do. Nothing different here, except Dragon is actually at an affordable level. Affordable to one is not the same to another. But normally, those who have to brag are the ones who don't have two nickels to rub... :


Well said...

The only Dragon Fly I have seen in person is this
http://www.dragonflypaddleboards.com/fly-fisher/

Its well made and is a little more than a pro angler. I rather have the Fly but my outback will do for now.


----------



## topnative2

> those who can BUY,,those who cant whine that it cost to much


Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! :


----------



## jms

being "in the boat biz" :
i too often have "sticker shock" when i see prices...

i'm pretty sure client's have the same reaction,when i give an estimate...


----------



## paint it black

> those who can BUY,,those who cant whine that it cost to much



I dropped more than that on my Copperhead cash......Those who can, do what they please. I know I got three times the boat.


----------



## Brett

Those who can, BUY...Those who can't, whine!
And those who can't whine, build their own... [smiley=happy.gif]


----------



## oysterbreath

> those who can BUY,,those who cant whine that it cost to much


I'm sure there is a condescending label that could be place on the kinda folk whom make that sort of comment but I won't go there with a fellow Microskiffer whose got a sweet boat on order. Instead, I'll explain it this way. I think it comes down to perspective for a lot more folk here than you probably realize. For some more frugal minded people, such as myself, I actually quantify and quality differences between similar products before purchasing. Well, for certain items!!! I'd be a hypocrite if I didn't make that disclaimer. For me, sometimes the added quality of an Item can't Justify the extra $$$! This is especially true for my TOYS! Although I have a great deal of respect for Dragonfly Boatworks, I seriously doubt that there will be significant performance differences between this micro and one of the more economically priced skiffs such as the shadowcast. I have no doubt that the fit and finish will be greater. Dragonfly skiff are mini yatchs. THAT is where you and I probably differ! I couldn't spend 13K on a boat that size NOT because I can't afford it but because I know what I'm going to do with it. I'm gonna abuse the heck out of it!  All of that “higher level of fit and finish” means nothing when the exterior get scratched up OFTEN! I and maybe a few others here don't want a yatch! We want a workboat with a little visual appeal to it. To someone who can't appreciated the “finner” things in a boat because he's too busy trying not to bounce off too many logs in puzzel lake, all those big dollar details go unappreciated and inevitably unwanted!




> Those who can, BUY...Those who can't, whine!
> And those who can't whine, build their own... [smiley=happy.gif]


 LOL good one!
I'm reminded of those "Real men...blah blah blah" bumper stickers. I dislike them cause it sounds like a cheap elitist selfserving shot. Maybe as a joke we should have one that says, "Real men build their own dang boat!" lol I would never have one though...


----------



## disporks

This skiff is already drawing attention ;D


----------



## Absolut

> I'm sure that they will probably sell a few but never flood the market. It's going to be a limited sales rig for sure. Another thing to take in to consideration, HB has been making/selling rigs for a while now and are very successful at what they do. Nothing different here, except Dragon is actually at an affordable level. Affordable to one is not the same to another. But normally, those who have to brag are the ones who don't have two nickels to rub... :


x2


----------



## Absolut

> those who can BUY,,those who cant whine that it cost to much
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure there is a condescending label that could be place on the kinda folk whom make that sort of comment but I won't go there with a fellow Microskiffer whose got a sweet boat on order. Instead, I'll explain it this way. I think it comes down to perspective for a lot more folk here than you probably realize. For some more frugal minded people, such as myself, I actually quantify and quality differences between similar products before purchasing. Well, for certain items!!! I'd be a hypocrite if I didn't make that disclaimer. For me, sometimes the added quality of an Item can't Justify the extra $$$! This is especially true for my TOYS! Although I have a great deal of respect for Dragonfly Boatworks, I seriously doubt that there will be significant performance differences between this micro and one of the more economically priced skiffs such as the shadowcast. I have no doubt that the fit and finish will be greater. Dragonfly skiff are mini yatchs. THAT is where you and I probably differ! I couldn't spend 13K on a boat that size NOT because I can't afford it but because I know what I'm going to do with it. I'm gonna abuse the heck out of it!  All of that “higher level of fit and finish” means nothing when the exterior get scratched up OFTEN! I and maybe a few others here don't want a yatch! We want a workboat with a little visual appeal to it. To someone who can't appreciated the “finner” things in a boat because he's too busy trying not to bounce off too many logs in puzzel lake, all those big dollar details go unappreciated and inevitably unwanted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those who can, BUY...Those who can't, whine!
> And those who can't whine, build their own... [smiley=happy.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL good one!
> I'm reminded of those "Real men...blah blah blah" bumper stickers. I dislike them cause it sounds like a cheap elitist selfserving shot. Maybe as a joke we should have one that says, "Real men build their own dang boat!" lol I would never have one though...
Click to expand...

Well said, and my sentiment exactly. It's not about being able to afford it, which I've said before I'm sure many here can. It's about what the intended purpose of the boat is.


----------



## cutrunner

> those who can BUY,,those who cant whine that it cost to much


Haha your kidding right?

All i deal with is 1%ers...
90% of them whine about price.
We have them whine about how their annual service on triple F350's cost $4000.

But when we drop their TENDER back off at the Rybovich yard and tie it back up to their 300' yacht with 2 helicopter pads, i somehow lose compasion :


----------



## swampfox

Yeah that price is ridiculous! For just $3-4 thousand more I could buy a chopper gun/poly resin/plywood custom Gheenoe! What the hell are these guys thinking?


----------



## Creek Runner

> Thats a really cool little skiff!! Pretty sure that the majority of the people on this site are not their target audience as some of you have purposed. They have probably figured out how cheap and biased most on here are!
> 
> 
> 
> x2 I don't think they are trying to sell thier boat's to 99.9% of the people on this forum. Just like Chittum skiffs, and Egret boats. Don't see many of them in the bragging section.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree...there are plenty of people that come to this site who have more then enough money to buy a skiff from any of the above. This is pretty much the go-to forum to find information about micro skiffs on the Internet, and it's often referenced on other sites (it's how I found out about it).
> 
> For people with enough money to own and run a big sportfish I don't think they are worried about being able to get into 3" of water.  They will hire a guide when they want to go fishing somewhere like that.  More then likely though inshore fishing is just not high on their priorities unless it's bonefish, permit, or tarpon on the flats.  Will somebody do it...probably, but there just won't be a lot of them.
> 
> Do you all in FL see a lot of Dragonfly skiffs out there?  I'm not sure how busy their company is to begin with....
Click to expand...


Should have highlighted the part I was agreeing with, when I say I don't think they are trying to sell their boats to 99.9% on this forum it has nothing to do with money. As I'm pretty sure people on this forum can afford to buy a 13K skiff. It has to do with more of the value, most people on this forum actually use their boat and it will do everything that a high dollar skiff that's comparable in size and hull design, they don't see the value of the extra cost for the fit and finish. If I were marketing this little skiff it would be sitting on  Paul Mann sport fisher at the Miami Boat show, or on the swim platform of a Hatters MY


----------



## oysterbreath

> those who can BUY,,those who cant whine that it cost to much
> 
> 
> 
> Haha your kidding right?
> 
> All i deal with is 1%ers...
> 90% of them whine about price.
> We have them whine about how their annual service on triple F350's cost $4000.
> 
> But when we drop their TENDER back off at the Rybovich yard and tie it back up to their 300' yacht with 2 helicopter pads,  i somehow lose compasion :
Click to expand...

LOL, that's too funny! I'm sure they figure out a sweet way to write it off as a business expense! lol


----------



## Blue Zone

It's pretty sad to come on here and see a fine company like Dragonfly trashed for taking the time, money and effort to bring of all things a *microskiff* to the market. If you don't like the price, look the other way and move on. They are a high end builder trying to fill a niche. By the way, the fact that you don't see many Dragonflys around is precisely the reason some people buy them; to infer that as being a negative aspect of the company is really quite silly.


----------



## CurtisWright

> Those who can, BUY...Those who can't, whine!
> And those who can't whine, build their own... [smiley=happy.gif]



Bump for the DIY'ers out there


----------



## topnative2

> It's pretty sad to come on here and see a fine company like Dragonfly trashed for taking the time, money and effort to bring of all things a *microskiff* to the market. If you don't like the price, look the other way and move on. They are a high end builder trying to fill a niche. By the way, the fact that you don't see many Dragonflys around is precisely the reason some people buy them; to infer that as being a negative aspect of the company is really quite silly.



The last time I looked this is still America and the right of free speech. 

And, no one knocked the quality of "Dragonfly" boats just the price of this particular model. I think it is called--Feedback?

I, for one, would love to get one of the other models because it is so sweet.

[smiley=chill-pill.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Vining

I would love to have a Marsh Hen. I may have to give Mark a call.


----------



## ko

I was going to stay out of this...but some of the previous comments need to be addressed. Mark and Dragonfly truly enjoy designing and building specialty craft. They intend to make something that works and if it looks great that is a plus! They do not intend to flood the market with their products. They want to build one at a time for each individual to best suit that person's needs. They are not trying to make the marsh hen a household name. If someone wants a small boat that will perform in places like a Gheenoe but be of much higher build quality, then this boat might be for them. 

I looked at a skate many years ago and it was designed mostly as a tender that someone could also use to fish. The marsh hen is a fishing (and perhaps) hunting boat.

I have owned a Dragonfly Emerger for a few years now and that is how I know Dragonfly and Mark. They treat their customers as family. They are not trying to build a lot of boats and make a lot of money.

My boat has performed flawlessly with no problems, and I use it weekly and treat it roughly. Really the only negative is that my fishing friends, many of whom own their own boats, invite themselves to fish with me on my boat (not theirs). They all like my boat better than their own boats.


----------



## SNOOK48

I happen to have hull #1 of the marsh hen (not the one in the picture) and love it.  We had Rolls Axle build us a custom trailer to go with it.  1st off, it handles 1-2 foot chop very well for a 14 ft. boat.  Secondly, I'm not sure where the 13k was derived from but that's not what it cost.  More in the area of 8.5.  The boat is a great boat for where we use it in bass ponds as well as in Bishop Harbor and Tampa Bay areas around it including Frog Creek and Moses Hole.  The boat is a great boat if you're like me, 15 and have nothing to do some weekends.  Any more questions, you can pm me.


----------



## SNOOK48

Plus the boat floats in 2.5in of water with me, a friend, cooler, tackle, full 6 gallon fuel tank


----------



## Absolut

Interesting.... May have to give them a call after all.


----------



## Pmn000

That would be a great second boat for me.


----------



## disporks

I copied the info I posted directly from their facebook page after they answered someone that was asking price and details...
8.5 isnt bad for a 14ft boat motor and trailer of that quality...Is that including those and what size motor? 

Would love to see some pics of your Marshhen BEsnook


----------



## swampfox

> Yeah that price is ridiculous! For just $3-4 thousand more I could buy a chopper gun/poly resin/plywood custom Gheenoe! What the hell are these guys thinking?




Yeah I thought the guys bitching and whinning about the price at $13k were outta line. And they really are if its only $8k. They are small company that I have heard nothing but good about. No need to trash em. Hence the sarcasim in my first statement


----------



## SNOOK48

the trailor didn't come with the boat. had to be made custom made.


----------



## disporks

Post up some pics, after all this hype I think everyone would love to see more details and views of the boat


----------



## jms

> Yeah that price is ridiculous! For just $3-4 thousand more I could buy a chopper gun/poly resin/plywood custom Gheenoe! What the hell are these guys thinking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I thought the guys bitching and whinning about the price at $13k were outta line. And they really are if its only $8k. They are small company that I have heard nothing but good about. No need to trash em. Hence the sarcasim in my first statement
Click to expand...


cost:

quality materials : they're not cheap,and,you're not buying them at home depot...
big difference between a custom mfg building a boat like that,out of a mold,using the lastest technology,than the guy in his backyard,making a deck for his gheenone from cdx plywood and rolling it out in an enamel paint with sand in it,calling himself a boat builder,believing he's done as good,if not better than that mfg - fast forward a few years,the deck "mr builder" built from cdx ply and ployester resin,it's rotted to death,and it requires complete replacement - meawhile,the custom mfg's skiff, it's still as solid as the day it came from the factory...

get what you pay for...


----------



## disporks

So I was checking my facebook this morning and Dragonfly Boatworks posted this pic in regards to the Ft. Lauderdale boat show...I still want to see more of the boat...Just realized this is with a 9.9hp motor too


----------



## jms

> So I was checking my facebook this morning and Dragonfly Boatworks posted this pic in regards to the Ft. Lauderdale boat show...I still want to see more of the boat...Just realized this is with a 9.9hp motor too



sweet little rig !!


----------



## SNOOK48

That's my lil rig. If there are any questions, pm me. That 9.9 doesn't make that boat a speed demon but it will 16 knots.


----------



## jms

> That's my lil rig.  If there are any questions, pm me.  That 9.9 doesn't make that boat a speed demon but it will 16 knots.



that's a sharp rig !

i wish you good luck with it !


----------



## disporks

Snook please post some pics, I'm wondering...has anyone rigged one for duck hunting yet that you know of? What is the Max hp rated at?


----------



## SNOOK48

Dispo, mine is the first they have made for a customer although they did have some schedule to build following mine. The max hp is rated for 15 but unless you are permanently bolting the motor to the transom, the 15 is a little heavy to be moving around. I will post some pictures but I haven't quite figured out how to yet.


----------



## oysterbreath

> That's my lil rig.  If there are any questions, pm me.  That 9.9 doesn't make that boat a speed demon but it will 16 knots.


I really like that size boat. Perfect for one man days on the water! Seeing YOUR boat in an ad must have you really Stoked! Reguardless of personal preferences, it's an awesome craft! Anyone can see that....I hope!


----------

